# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Sindrome Mágico Obsesivo Compulsivo

## Xavi-Z

El Sindrome Mágico Obsesivo Compulsivo (en adelante SMOC) es una patología caracterizada por una dependencia absoluta del sujeto en cuestión por la magia. Los primeros sintomas se manifiestan cuando el paciente comienza a tener una cierta curiosidad por todo lo relacionado con el mundo mágico y decide comprar su primer libro de magia. Estamos ante la primera fase de la enfermedad, por suerte, aún reversible. Cuando el sujeto llega a la segunda fase de la enfermedad, se produce el primer cambio fiosiológico, una parte del cerebro del paciente (lo llamaremos cerebro mágico) comienza a controlar la voluntad del sujeto, y el paciente empieza a hacer cosas no comunes, manipula extrañamente cartas, bolas, cuerdas, aros y objetos similares. Esto enfermos, cuando llegan a este grado del SMOC alteran la percepción de las cosas; y objetos aparentemente sencillos como gomas elásticas,clips, cucharas o tenedores adquieren un nuevo uso, lo que ellos denominan "uso mágico". Cuando el paciente llega a la tercera fase de la enfermedad, la fase más grave, la situación es irreversible, el cerebro mágico ha tomado el control de todo, el sujeto no puede dedicar el su capacidad de concentración a nada que no sea mágico. Estos pacientes se suelen reunir en lo que denominan Circulos Mágicos donde fomentan su obsesión y se hacen llamar "magos" y además de utilizan su propia jerga (misdirection, doble-lift, fp, timming) que sólo ellos entienden. Algunos de estos "magos" dicen poder hacer desaparecer objetos, personas, animales.... algunos incluso afirman levitar. Cuando se alcanza esta fase de la enfermedad, algunos pacientes desarrollan una patología paralela denominada Sindrome Mágico Adquisitivo Compulsivo (el SMAC) caracterizado por la compra indiscriminada y obsesiva de cualquier objeto mágico. Todos los tratamientos probados hasta ahora para erradicar esta enfermedad han fracaso estrepitosamente y las esperanzas de encontrar un tratamiento efectivo son pocas, por los que los "magos" deben convivir con esta patología durante el resto de sus vidas.

¿Soy el único que padece SMOC? :P

Si cuando ves un baraja de cartas te pones a hacer pintajes en lugar de hechar un solitario, si ves un bolita y lo primero que se te ocurre es hacerla desaparecer o si cuando te dan la vuelta de la compra te empalmas una moneda.... deberías ir a médico, probablemente padeces SMOC.     :Lol:

----------


## JoeKaos

Oh nooooooooooo, entonces yo padezco SMOC :shock:  :shock: . Bueno que se le va a hacer, ya es tarde para curarme, asi que tendré que seguir interesandome por la magia :D

----------


## YaGo

Jaja, justo lo que comentábamos ayer...

Yo padezco SMOC del todo. Estoy empezando a preocuparme, porque no consigo empollar nada por más que me lo propongo, y Febrero está ya ahí  :? 

¿Qué será de mí?

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo tengo Smoc, Smac y porque no hay Smic y Smuc, que si no...

----------


## Patito

AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!! Yo también tengo de eso! Y me pasa hasta en el trabajo. Empalmo hasta los tornillos y clavos! Me dan un billete y me dan ganas de cambiarlo por otro de más (o menos) valor. Empalmo las monedas que me devuelven cuando acabo de almorzar, hago desaparecer cacahuetes y almendritas...

Hasta hay algún cliente que me hace levitar. Lo que aún no he conseguido es terminar de hacer alguno de estos trucos: "El martillo juguetón" (el martillo desaparece de mis manos y aparece en la cabeza del cliente coñazo), "Los clavos de Evaristo" (Inexplicablemente un puñado de clavos aparecen clavando al cliente en una puerta, en plan cristo), y el mejor de todos: "La desaparición del cliente pesado", que creo que no hace falta esxplicar el efecto...

Bueno, creo que estoy infectado del SMOC ese, y del SMAC, y como dice eidanyonson, también del smec, smic y smuc... Lo malo es que me ha dado tan fuerte que mi parte de cerebro mágico me obliga a no dejarlo...

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Jaja, justo lo que comentábamos ayer...


Por eso lo he puesto.... ves YaGo, no estamos solos ¡hay más afectados! Chicos no os avergonceis, ¡salid del armario! El primer paso es reconocerlo.  :Lol:   :Lol: 

Mi última crisis en la office: he pasado toda la hora del cafe con una carta empalmada a ver si alguien se daba cuenta... Estoy empeorando del SMOC por momentos  :Lol:

----------


## miguelajo

Lo peor es cuando vas por la calle y no ves personas, ves PROFANOS...

----------


## ignoto

No, lo peor es cuando sales a escena y dices:
"Buenas tardes. Me llamo Ignoto y soy mago."
Y todos los demás responden:
"Buenas tardes Ignoto, nosotros también somos magos".

P.D. Acabo de fundar MAGO (Magos Anónimos Genuinamente Oficiantes).

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

¿Y echar "polvos" mágicos y luego desaparecer? 
Saludos

----------


## mago alber

E incluso echarte un canuto no lo ves perjudicial... no se por qué!!

Asi que, padezco esta enfermadad en su totalidadd!!!

----------


## RESTIN

AL IGUAL QUE TODOS PADESCO DE LA ENFERMEDAD Y POR SUERTE NO ENCCUENTRO LA CURA

----------


## 2 de trebol

bueno bueno bueno...yo estoy en la segunda fase del SMOC mi cabeza empieza a hacer cosas extrañas, el otro dia me preguntava 2 de trebol por que haces estas cosas :Confused:  tenia una moneda en cada mano y hacia movimientos totalmente fuera de lo normal...llego aqui leo el post...me he quedado mas tranquilo, saviendo que es lo que es, espero llegar al SMAC, entrar en la MAGO (sin que nadie lo sepa) y a ver si edyanson investiga por un SMIC o SMUC que seguro que estan porahi!!!

saludos magos!

----------


## roldan

yo tambien tengo de eso pero desde niño y con el paso del tiempo cada vez se agrava mas esta enfermedad. Yo creo que es un virus alieniguena y estoy ya en la cuarta fase porque empiezo a hacer empalmes y dobles con ladrillos triples ymatrix con los cubos de mezcla en fin que os voy a contar

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Hoy he contado los mazos de cartas que tengo por casa .. entre los de poker y los naipes españoles .... (Las barajas del UNO no cuentan, jaja)

54 ... no es coña!! más o menos unas 2700 cartas!! ¿Es peligroso? ¿Estoy enfermo??

Tengo de todos los sitios y colores, tamaños y marcas ... y eso que nunca me he dedicado al coleccionismo de cartas ...

El dia que me dedique... Que tiemble el amazonas!!

Ah! Por cierto, me se el nombre de cada una de las 2700 cartas ...

----------


## Azran

> Jaja, justo lo que comentábamos ayer...
> 
> Yo padezco SMOC del todo. Estoy empezando a preocuparme, porque no consigo empollar nada por más que me lo propongo, y Febrero está ya ahí  :? 
> 
> ¿Qué será de mí?


Joeeerrrr veo que no soy el único al que la mágia influye en sus estudios  :-(

----------


## ExTrEm0

Aqui viene otro enfermo...necesito medicacion!! Mi futuro academico depende de ello!!! La vacuna no será el EDLMB por casualidad? (Estudiar y Dejar La Magia a Blaine). Espero que no  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## pacotaco

pues yo creo que estoy cayendo tambien en la enfermedad....hoy por ejemplo la gente me miraba rara en el carrefour cuando he estado mirando una por una todas las marcas de latas de refresco, cerbezas y bebidas isotonicas que se vendian alli,,,,,,,..!!! :shock: 
pera ver cual es la mejor para llenarlas de monedas!!!! jejejej

----------


## albornozcortes

En las tiendas veo gimmicks, cargadores, etc...especialmente en los supermercados. Será normal, doctor?

----------


## Azran

Ultimamente me ha dado un transtorno compulsivo por empalmarlo todo, y cuando digo todo es todo  :mrgreen:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Doctor, un sintoma de esta enfermedad puede ser tambien cuando cojo el bono guagua (bonobus) y empiezo a empalmarlo, a hacer Cardini y Tenkai? Necesito ayuda doctor!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno... Lo primero que hago el lelgar al curro es abrir la cuenta de correo para ver qué mensajes nuevos he tenido. Luego reviso los últimos publciados desde mi anterior entrada en el foro, luego deseo que deaparezca el jefe para poder 'forear' a gusto. Tomo nota de todos los juegos, libros o material que se menciona e investigo si me serían de utilidad para el estilo de magia que hago. 

En casa tengo una baraja en mis mano (o, en su defecto monedas) mientrass hago la cena de los niños, la de mi mujer y mía, el desayuno.... Desde de me dedico a esto tengo una terrible diarrea. Vamos, que frecuentemente visito el baño (único reducto de libertad cuando tienes niños pequeños) para practicar esa cosa que se te ha ocurrido de repente....

El otro día casi le pongo la mantequilla al cinco de trébol para mojarlo en el café. En mi agenda del trabajo, junto al teléfono de la gente, tengo puesta una marca Corazones para los amigos (y amigas, calro), Picas para los contactos de trabajo, Diamantes para los 'vip', y Tréboles para la familia. Y el número que acompaña a cada palo es una valoración de menos a mayor sobre esas personas en relación a su palo!!!!!!!!!

Confieso que soy un SMOCOSO total!

----------


## pedro aragonés

Así nos llamaban hace años los amateurs cuando empezabamos, eramos como esponjas, cualquier fluido magico lo absorviamos de una manera indiscriminada, dia a dia nuestros cajones mutaban y deasaparecian calcetines, camisas y calzoncillos para dar paso a barajas, folletos de todas las tiendas de magia, miles de juegos de micro magia, escena (aquí ya empezabas a llenar el resto de los armarios) y los años iban pasando y la casa parecia una tienda de magia , te conviertes en un profesional y empiezas a sumar equipos de música, atrzzo, vestuario, y la vida sigue, cuando pasan los años te das cuenta de la cantidad de bolsas de congresos, inscripciones, acreditaciones, diplomas de congresistas etc. que eres incapaz de tirar porque forman parte de tu vida, La cantidad de juegos que tienes y que jamas izistes por que te precipitastes y no iban contigo, pero que no te puedes deshacer de ellos.
Pero que bonito ¿no?
Cuantas fotos, cuantos recuerdos, para los demás bártulos para nosotros toda una vida

----------

